
This is what happens when kids try dial-up Internet for the first time - gexos
http://mashable.com/2015/09/15/kids-try-dial-up-internet/?utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner#NAnsu39TJaku
======
gexos
Oh... those horrible screeching sounds, for me is music to my ears so many
memories!

